# How much fish do you eat



## rygon

Being from a big fishing community I, like a lot, eat bugger all fish
For the last year ive listened to hugh fern whittingstow (sp?) and tried different and i love it. No more tinned fish, local fish and more importantly sustainable fish.

just wondering if fish is a big thing here


----------



## rygon

nothing to do with this forum but something I feel strongly about. Please join this group (big uk chef) no spam
http://www.fishfight.net/


----------



## Rebecca85

I don't eat fish all that often, but I am trying! Last week I had a fish pie one night, and scampi another night, but generally I would say only about once a fortnight


----------



## Astra

I eat it about 3 times a week, don't eat red meat anymore.
I love sea bass, salmon and finny haddock
Fish has anti inflammatory properties


----------



## KWalker

I love fish, and eat it as much as possible. Tilapia especially but I love haddock, halibut, etc. Mostly the more mild ones but I love the taste.  I'm also a really huge fan of Shrimp and I would almost kill for Calamari so everytime we go out we have to order it


----------



## Trev

fishing mad and eat lots of fresh fish, not the rubbish they sell in the supermarkets.


----------



## xBlove7

I'm not a fish eater. I wish I was though cuz it's so good for you.


----------



## DougUte

Not enough. Utah is too land locked for the really fresh stuff.


----------



## vonfunk

I rarely eat fish due to the horrific waste caused due to by-catch. Occasionally I'll break down and grab fish and chips, but that is maybe 2-3 times a year.


----------



## Entchen

I eat fish usually twice per week (one tilapia meal and one salmon meal), and seafood fairly regularly, too. Love lobster rolls most of all, and also snow crab legs!


----------



## Juansin

I also like fish very much . I use to eat salmon every week . It has very good taste . I go to supermarket and get fresh salmon fish .


----------



## Beach

I probably should eat fish more than I do.  I eat it a few times a month, but overall don't enjoy the taste much.  That will probably change in the future.  I now live on the sea, can fish from my back porch.  Probably still will not like the taste of fish much, but then again maybe I can become a better cook.  

I do eat a good amount of fish oil each day, plus take some krill oil.  I thought both items helped my guts health.


----------



## vonfunk

There is one thing to note that is a very big difference in nutritional value between fin fish and shell fish.  The higher omega 3 count contain in fin fish does not carry over the shell fish. Shell fish has a high omega 6 count which can increase inflammation.


----------



## ~Manders~

I love love love fish & any seafood! But I'm honestly terrible at cooking it! I have mastered salmon, and rainbow trout...but I still have trouble with the white fish! I grew up in a fishing community & most of my family are fishermen...but I guess I always just ate & never learned to cook! lol Now that I don't live there anymore I wish I knew. I've tried a few times, but I always seem to ruin it...like, not even edible! And I hate wasting money on it to keep trying. Oh well, maybe one of these days my mom will come visit & give me a lesson!


----------



## kimdawg

I love fish and my favorite to cook it is to grill it with lemon pepper.


----------



## dietsavedme

vonfunk said:


> There is one thing to note that is a very big difference in nutritional value between fin fish and shell fish.  The higher omega 3 count contain in fin fish does not carry over the shell fish. Shell fish has a high omega 6 count which can increase inflammation.


Umm.....

Mussels are low in fat, only containing 0,7g of saturated fat in a 3oz portion. They are, however an extremely rich source of Omega-3 fatty acids, which are found in oily fish and other foods but are not produced by the body.

Clams like other bivalves are low in fat, high in protein and omega-3 fatty acids. Clams are also a rich source of potassium and are relatively low in calories.

Shrimp are rich in long chain omega-3 EFAs that are, as we have seen, the brakes fo the immune system.
(Doc Ed, The Longevity Institute)

Total fat content in one crab leg is 2.1g. Of this total fat, there are 0.7 g of polyunsaturated fat, 0.2 g of monounsaturated and 0.2 g of saturated fat. King crab legs are a good source of omega-3 fatty acids containing 614 mg.

Oysters are high in Omega-3 fatty acid and taurin, know to clear the arteries and benefit the central nervous system.

Inter-tidal herbivorous shellfish such as mussels and clams can help people reach a healthy balance of omega-3 and omega-6 fats in their diets, instead of the current Western diets. For this reason, the eating of shellfish is often encouraged by dietitians. Shellfish, however, are a rich source of the amino acid taurine.

I could go on, but that 1 minute of using google before I posted some information that might discourage people un-necessarily from doing something healthy, hurt my brain.

All that Omega 3 and Omega 6 stuff is a bit of a red herring.  Eat natural foods, and you will be fine.  Your body actually needs both Omega 3 and Omega 6.  Your immune system needs some practice, and like everything (Yin / Yang) balance is important.

Your worst source of bad fat is probably a deep fryer and processed foods.  Stay away from those and eat all the healthy fish you want - especially farmed mussels.

 I can't say enough good things about farmed mussels, which are good for you, very low mercury, sustainable, cheap, easy to prepare, and yummy.  Note farmed mussels are unlike other farmed fish, and are actually sustainable and healthy - often more healthy and less polluted than wild mussels.

*I should note that means at least Canadian farmed mussels, which are probably the best in the world.  Check where and how yours are raised.  If they're grown on ropes in open water, they are probably just as good for you and the environment as the Canadian farmed mussels.


----------



## dietsavedme

vonfunk said:


> I rarely eat fish due to the horrific waste caused due to by-catch. Occasionally I'll break down and grab fish and chips, but that is maybe 2-3 times a year.


There are many many many many kinds of seafood this isn't an issue with.

Nobody should be discouraged by this if you like fish and the health benefits - please enjoy it.  

It would be great to do some research into viable options and offer that as a suggestion, before posting something like you did and discouraging people from doing something healthy.

Link:

http://www.ats.agr.gc.ca/sea-mer/hs-mq-eng.htm#How_Much__What_Kinds_more_often


----------



## I C Red

I eat as much fish as I can, but not from can.


----------



## Dwy

Fish is a big fav of mine, like to eat it at least once a week.

Barramundi is my choice of fish grilled/battered.  If its crumbed I like a good piece of cod.


----------



## peaceandsmile

Hi, 

I hate fish, and all seafood at that, even seaweed, though its supposed to be all healthy and tasty. 
I am allergic to all seafood, and get nauseous from even the stench of any kind. Otherwise I would have a rash, cramps, headache, and all the wonders of an allergy and to add on a serious flare from my Crohn's. That is just me though. :/

kisses, Aya


----------



## Crohn's 35

Once a month or less if I can avoid it. My hubby loves it but I dont.


----------



## DougUte

For me it depends on the fish. I like the more white fish.the more pink it is the less I like it.


----------



## Diannacostello

I love it but I don't no if it's bad for me


----------



## mikeyarmo

I have started trying to eat fish at least 2 times per week to increase my omega 3 intake. Specifically I am eating canned Sardines as thehealth benefits of Sardines for people with IBD has been discussed on the forum. This type of fish is lower in the food chain, so overall eating them should have less of an environmental impact I believe.


----------



## ormsklad

I love fish!! since my flair up its the only way i can keep my stool normal.  I used to love meat but fish all the way!


----------



## Crohn'sFor Life

I love raw fish! Poke...a Hawaiian favorite, and sashimi...a Japanese favorite.

Try raw salmon over rice with some soy sauce.


----------



## DougUte

Not raw. No way.I can't handle the thought.


----------



## Elbeasta

Thank goodness I love fish - it's one of the only protein sources I can eat!  I bring a can or two of sardines with me on trips and conferences - wild caught is a really tasty brand.  Sardines are tiny, so they don't absorb mercury.
I also love sushi & sashimi - there  are a few good grocers and restaurants nearby.
My mom's swedish, and we grew up eating all kinds of fish - salmon, haddock, bluefish, cod, hallibut, swordfish...
I used to love squid and octopus, but since I went scuba diving and played with them, well, I don't have the heart to eat them... I did have a fantastic whole squid ceviche once, stuffed with figs...
One of my fondest memories growing up was a month on Block Island - my friends and I caught and cleaned over 300 mackerel - sold half as bait, and lived on the rest for the rest of the summer - fried in a pan breakfast lunch and dinner - oh, my huck finn days.  We'd shoplift a can of spaghettios, cook it in the can on a pit fire, then dig mussels, and cook them in seawater in the can. we were 9 or 10 years old, completely wild and self sufficient.
Anyway, do any of you like ceviche?


----------



## tek254

I eat haddock mainly and once a month or so spluge by ordering fish from south carolina. Arrives next day (Mahi Mahi). I use this app to see where fish are caught from and what are safe (mercury) as well as sustainable. http://www.montereybayaquarium.org/cr/SeafoodWatch/web/sfw_iPhone.aspx


----------



## x_jj_x

at least 3 times per week,i like flathead,snapper,bream & garfish


----------



## Rebecca85

Well I have managed to eat fish more often like I said back in January. I have tuna (canned though I'm afraid) once a week, prawn or scampi once a week, and white fish (usually pollock) once a fortnight or so. I even tried sardines the other day!


----------



## Beach

I've been eating fish nearly every meal of late!  Kind of chuckling about this.  It has me feeling like a Russian as I recall stories when younger of how popular fish eating was there, even with breakfast.  No complaints.  The gut is doing very well this past week, energy levels up, and as of this point no gill development seen.


----------



## irinamayers

the most adorable and healthy food is fish, i just can't hide emotions about it


----------



## Gra

I usually eat Salmon twice a week - served raw with sushi rice and miso soup at a local Japanese restaurant, and at home, grilled with steamed spinach or mashed veg. on the side.   Fresh salmon in both cases.  Or sometimes will have a fillet of frozen fish from the freezer, again grilled with veg. on the side.


----------



## kiny

At least once a week. Fish has many benefits it seems.


----------



## Gra

Eat fish 2-3 times a week, salmon grilled with veges, raw with rice (Japanese), maybe also a frozen fish fillet from the supermart. Good for you, and my gut seems to tolerate it ok.


 2


----------

